# Ikan Koi > Koi Dealer & Breeder >  Dodo Koi: Kerjasama Dodokoi Indonesia & Momotaro Koi Farm Japan; Nisai F Shiro KC

## rvidella

Dear KOI-Sers,

Dengan senang hati, saya dari Dodo-Koi, mengajak para rekan hobbyist di forum koi-s untuk mengikuti kegiatan keeping contest untuk memelihara Momotaro Nisai Shiro yang semuanya berjenis kelamin betina. Ukuran saat ini ikan-ikan ini 60-65cm.
Terlampir dibawah adalah preview ikan-ikan ini dan saat ini 17 ekor ikan ini masih berada di Okayama, Jepang.

Peraturan dan tata-cara kegiatan ini akan diposting kemudian.

Semoga mendapat restu dan support teman-teman sekalian .... 

Jika ada pihak yang mau promosi produknya, bisa hubungi saya untuk detailnya, akan kita jadikan untuk lucky draw dari acara ini

Info lebih detil bisa hubungi saya di +628170922688 atau [email protected] .... pin BB 236a0d5d

makasih + salam koi,

Reynaldo "Dodo" Vidella

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kaibutsu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## master yoda

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## master yoda

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

> LJ yang handpick loh .... dari 17 ekor ... dipilih 17 ekor ... arrived on koipalace @ 10 june 2013





kita sampe bengong..... :Wacko: , itu staffnya momotaro : serok sendiri, bius sendiri, foto sendiri, handling sendiri, nyetir sendiri pindahin ke tank karantina...gelok....geloo..

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mofa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## praZ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## master yoda

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## master yoda

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Peraturan dari keeping contest:

1. Pemilik ditentukan berdasarkan sistem lelang di KOI-S yang akan dimulai pada saat ini hingga Selasa 18 Juni 2013 pukul 20:00 waktu KOI-S. Akan ada injury time per 5 menit yang berlaku bagi semua ikan-ikan yang ikut acara keeping contest bila ada yang bid setelah pada pukul 19:55 - maka lelang akan otomatis bertambah hingga 20:05 waktu KOI-S. Terus berlaku kelipatannya.

2. Semua ikan berjenis kelamin betina dan memiliki sertifikat dari Momotaro Koi Farm. Harga per ikan akan dimulai Rp 7,5jt dengan kelipatan bid Rp 100,000. 

3. Periode keeping contest berlaku hingga 18 Desember 2013. Dodokoi akan mengambil video + photo terakhir dari shiro peserta keeping contest untuk dianalisa dan ditentukan pemenangnya bersama Momotaro Koi Farm. 
Akan ditentukan 3 pemenang dari event ini:
Juara 1 akan mendapatkan Uang Tunai sebesar 10% dari Pendapatan Hasil Lelang + Piala + Certificate
Juara 2 akan mendapatkan Uang Tunai sebesar 5% dari Pendapatan Hasil Lelang + Piala + Certificate
Juara 3 akan mendapatkan Uang Tunai sebesar 2,5% dari Pendapatan Hasil Lelang + Piala + Certificate

Lucky draws dari berbagai sponsors akan ditentukan dan diumumkan kemudian
2,5% dari hasil lelang akan diberikan kepada KOI-S


Thanks and please support us ...  :Welcome:  :Welcome:  :Welcome:  :Welcome:  :Welcome: 


Dodo Koi

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kaibutsu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kaibutsu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## master yoda

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BeauKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## master yoda

No. 9 - 10jt

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## achmad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## son777

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

12. Momotaro Shiro 13 @ Rp 7,900,000

----------


## son777

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## son777

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joeexpress

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## suryaman

OM DODO,
Momotaro Shiro    02 @ Rp 7,600,000 by EP.
Momotaro Shiro    06 @ Rp 7,600,000 by EP.
Momotaro Shiro    12 @ Rp 7,600,000 by EP.
Tks

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kaibutsu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kaibutsu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andrie_dimiharja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi388

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CK koi

No 5 : Rp. 7.800.000
No 9 : Rp. 12.100.000

----------


## Joeexpress

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## radithya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andrie_dimiharja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joeexpress

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CK koi

Momotaro shiro no.10 Rp. 8.600.000.  :Thumb:

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi388

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joeexpress

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joeexpress

no.15-9.5jt

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## suryaman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joeexpress

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi388

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## suryaman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## suryaman

Gara2 dipanasin Om Lim pake bromfit... brom brom, kena kanlpot panas

----------


## mitsui_showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi388

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mitsui_showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## suryaman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Shiro #9 13,5jt

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## suryaman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## suryaman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

> Shinta no 3 = 7,6jt


1. Momotaro Shiro 01 @ Rp 7,500,000 by Revi Bandung (via dodokoi)
2. Momotaro Shiro 02 @ Rp 7,600,000 by EP
3. Momotaro Shiro 03 @ Rp 7,600,000 by Shinta
4. Momotaro Shiro 04 @ Rp 7,500,000 by ...
5. Momotaro Shiro 05 @ Rp 8,000,000 by Endo Finefujikoi (Via dodokoi)
6. Momotaro Shiro 06 @ Rp 7,600,000 by EP
7. Momotaro Shiro 07 @ Rp 8,200,000 by Kaibutsu
8. Momotaro Shiro 08 @ Rp 7,500,000 by ...
9. Momotaro Shiro 09 @ Rp 13,500,000 by oasis
10. Momotaro Shiro 10 @ Rp Rp 10,500,000 by AAoded
11. Momotaro Shiro 12 @ Rp 7,600,000 by EP
12. Momotaro Shiro 13 @ Rp 8,000,000 by Radithya
13. Momotaro Shiro 14 @ Rp 7,500,000 by ...
14. Momotaro Shiro 15 @ Rp 12,000,000 by aaoded
15. Momotaro Shiro 16 @ Rp 7,500,000 by ...
16. Momotaro Shiro 17 @ Rp 7,500,000 by Asep Tatang (via dodokoi)

----------


## suryaman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andrie_dimiharja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joeexpress

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## suryaman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

1. Momotaro Shiro 01 @ Rp 7,500,000 by Revi Bandung (via dodokoi)
2. Momotaro Shiro 02 @ Rp 7,600,000 by EP
3. Momotaro Shiro 03 @ Rp 7,600,000 by Shinta
4. Momotaro Shiro 04 @ Rp 7,500,000 by ...
5. Momotaro Shiro 05 @ Rp 10,100,000 by Endo Finefujikoi (Via dodokoi)
6. Momotaro Shiro 06 @ Rp 7,600,000 by EP
7. Momotaro Shiro 07 @ Rp 8,200,000 by Kaibutsu
8. Momotaro Shiro 08 @ Rp 7,500,000 by ...
9. Momotaro Shiro 09 @ Rp 14,000,000 by oasis
10. Momotaro Shiro 10 @ Rp Rp 10,500,000 by AAoded
11. Momotaro Shiro 12 @ Rp 7,600,000 by EP
12. Momotaro Shiro 13 @ Rp 8,000,000 by Radithya
13. Momotaro Shiro 14 @ Rp 7,500,000 by ...
14. Momotaro Shiro 15 @ Rp 12,000,000 by aaoded
15. Momotaro Shiro 16 @ Rp 7,500,000 by ...
16. Momotaro Shiro 17 @ Rp 7,500,000 by Asep Tatang (via dodokoi)

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joeexpress

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joeexpress

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joeexpress

No.10-13jt

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joeexpress

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joeexpress

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joeexpress

No.10-14jt

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## suryaman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joeexpress

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

1. Momotaro Shiro 01 @ Rp 7,500,000 by Revi Bandung (via dodokoi)
2. Momotaro Shiro 02 @ Rp 7,600,000 by EP
3. Momotaro Shiro 03 @ Rp 7,800,000 by Suryaman
4. Momotaro Shiro 04 @ Rp 7,500,000 by ...
5. Momotaro Shiro 05 @ Rp 10,100,000 by Endo Finefujikoi (Via dodokoi)
6. Momotaro Shiro 06 @ Rp 7,600,000 by EP
7. Momotaro Shiro 07 @ Rp 8,200,000 by Kaibutsu
8. Momotaro Shiro 08 @ Rp 7,500,000 by ...
9. Momotaro Shiro 09 @ Rp 14,000,000 by oasis
10. Momotaro Shiro 10 @ Rp 15,000,000 by aaoded
11. Momotaro Shiro 12 @ Rp 8,500,000 by 9KOI
12. Momotaro Shiro 13 @ Rp 8,000,000 by Radithya
13. Momotaro Shiro 14 @ Rp 7,500,000 by ...
14. Momotaro Shiro 15 @ Rp 12,100,000 by OASIS
15. Momotaro Shiro 16 @ Rp 7,500,000 by ...
16. Momotaro Shiro 17 @ Rp 7,500,000 by Asep Tatang (via dodokoi)

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joeexpress

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

hahaha..msh lanjut rupanya..
sok ah, shiro 10..16jt..

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joeexpress

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi388

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joeexpress

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joeexpress

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

heran ya dari ikan ga dibid tapi bisa tiba2 meroket ... ada apa ayooooooo

----------


## Joeexpress

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joeexpress

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joeexpress

:Rockon:  :Rockon:

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## suryaman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joeexpress

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## suryaman

Ternyata yg diincar baru ditawar ditekankan akhir

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joeexpress

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## suryaman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

finish ya bro 21.00

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## suryaman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

finish ya om 21.10 nich

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joeexpress

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## suryaman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## suryaman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

1. Momotaro Shiro 01 @ Rp 7,700,000 by revi via koipalace (Sugiyama Wheatgerm 1 dus)
2. Momotaro Shiro 02 @ Rp 7,600,000 by EP 
3. Momotaro Shiro 03 @ Rp 8,100,000 by Suryaman (Sugiyama Wheatgerm 1 dus)
4. Momotaro Shiro 04 @ Rp 7,500,000 by ...
5. Momotaro Shiro 05 @ Rp 10,100,000 by Endo Finefujikoi (Via dodokoi) (Sugiyama Grow 1 dus)
6. Momotaro Shiro 06 @ Rp 7,600,000 by EP (Sugiyama Wheatgerm 1 dus)
7. Momotaro Shiro 07 @ Rp 8,200,000 by Kaibutsu (Sugiyama Grow 1 dus)
8. Momotaro Shiro 08 @ Rp 7,500,000 by ...
9. Momotaro Shiro 09 @ Rp 14,200,000 by OASIS (Sugiyama Grow 1 dus)
10. Momotaro Shiro 10 @ Rp 16,600,000 by joeexpress (Sugiyama Grow 1 dus)
11. Momotaro Shiro 12 @ Rp 8,500,000 by 9KOI (Sugiyama Grow 1 dus)
12. Momotaro Shiro 13 @ Rp 8,000,000 by Radithya
13. Momotaro Shiro 14 @ Rp 7,500,000 by ...
14. Momotaro Shiro 15 @ Rp 13,500,000 by aaoded (Sugiyama Wheatgerm 1 dus)
15. Momotaro Shiro 16 @ Rp 7,500,000 by ...
16. Momotaro Shiro 17 @ Rp 7,500,000 by Asep Tatang (via dodokoi) (Sugiyama Wheatgerm 1 dus)

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joeexpress

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jliando

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kaibutsu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## suryaman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## suryaman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

1. Momotaro Shiro 01 @ Rp 7,700,000 by revi via koipalace (Sugiyama Wheatgerm 1 dus)
2. Momotaro Shiro 02 @ Rp 7,600,000 by EP 
3. Momotaro Shiro 03 @ Rp 8,100,000 by Suryaman (Sugiyama Wheatgerm 1 dus)
4. Momotaro Shiro 04 @ Rp 7,500,000 by ...
5. Momotaro Shiro 05 @ Rp 10,100,000 by Endo Finefujikoi (Via dodokoi) (Sugiyama Grow 1 dus)
6. Momotaro Shiro 06 @ Rp 7,600,000 by EP (Sugiyama Wheatgerm 1 dus)
7. Momotaro Shiro 07 @ Rp 8,200,000 by Kaibutsu (Sugiyama Grow 1 dus)
8. Momotaro Shiro 08 @ Rp 7,500,000 by ...
9. Momotaro Shiro 09 @ Rp 14,200,000 by OASIS (Sugiyama Grow 1 dus)
10. Momotaro Shiro 10 @ Rp 16,600,000 by joeexpress (Sugiyama Grow 1 dus)
11. Momotaro Shiro 12 @ Rp 8,500,000 by 9KOI (Sugiyama Grow 1 dus)
12. Momotaro Shiro 13 @ Rp 8,000,000 by Radithya
13. Momotaro Shiro 14 @ Rp 7,500,000 by ...
14. Momotaro Shiro 15 @ Rp 13,500,000 by aaoded (Sugiyama Wheatgerm 1 dus)
15. Momotaro Shiro 16 @ Rp 7,500,000 by ...
16. Momotaro Shiro 17 @ Rp 7,500,000 by Asep Tatang (via dodokoi) (Sugiyama Wheatgerm 1 dus)

----------


## suryaman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## suryaman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kaibutsu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

tadi barusan email semua data untuk pembuatan baru/perpanjangan membership bagi pemenang lelang .... domo arigato

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gizza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

5 ikan sudah diupdate ...... nanti postingnya setelah semua terkumpul yak ....

1. Momotaro Shiro 01 @ Rp 7,700,000 by revi via koipalace UPDATED
2. Momotaro Shiro 02 @ Rp 7,600,000 by EP 
3. Momotaro Shiro 03 @ Rp 8,100,000 by Suryaman 
4. Momotaro Shiro 04 @ Rp 7,500,000 by Asep Tatang UPDATED
5. Momotaro Shiro 05 @ Rp 10,100,000 by Endo Finefujikoi 
6. Momotaro Shiro 06 @ Rp 7,600,000 by EP 
7. Momotaro Shiro 07 @ Rp 8,200,000 by Kaibutsu 
8. Momotaro Shiro 08 @ Rp 7,500,000 by Asep Tatang
9. Momotaro Shiro 09 @ Rp 14,200,000 by OASIS 
10. Momotaro Shiro 10 @ Rp 16,600,000 by joeexpress 
11. Momotaro Shiro 12 @ Rp 8,500,000 by 9KOI 
12. Momotaro Shiro 13 @ Rp 8,000,000 by Radithya 
13. Momotaro Shiro 14 @ Rp 7,500,000 by Asep Tatang UPDATED
14. Momotaro Shiro 15 @ Rp 13,500,000 by aaoded 
15. Momotaro Shiro 16 @ Rp 7,500,000 by Asep Tatang UPDATED
16. Momotaro Shiro 17 @ Rp 7,500,000 by Asep Tatang UPDATED

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gizza

No 9 ,16,13 urutan juara nya hehehhe

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bodil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

:First:  congrats om

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## NiikanGatau

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

